# Budgie toys



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi, I purchased this chew rattan ball toy for my budgies. Is this suitable for them? Will they try to eat the green leaves on it? And if they do is it prohibited for them?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The leaves look to be fabric so I'd remove them from the toy or would not use it at all.

*
*Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The leaves look to be fabric so I'd remove them from the toy or would not use it at all.*
> 
> 
> *Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*


Hi there. Thanks for the reply. I was thinking that its not safe. It did say it was suitable for budgies. The leaves are strong and don’t rip. Should I remove the leaves and just leave the red rattan balls? Or should I just return it?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I don't recommend any toys that have fabric or craft foam attached to them. 
If you believe you can easily remove the leaves without leaving sharp edges on the toy, then that's fine.
Otherwise, I'd return it. *


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I don't recommend any toys that have fabric or craft foam attached to them.
> If you believe you can easily remove the leaves without leaving sharp edges on the toy, then that's fine.
> Otherwise, I'd return it. *


Ok thats fine. I am going to remove the leaves. As you can see in the picture I attached the person pierced a hole in the leaves, then they just attached it to a strong piece of string. I’m going to just cut them off. Are the red rattan balls safe for them?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would have preferred that the rattan balls have been natural rattan rather than dyed.  If they were dyed with food coloring then they are fine.
Be aware the food coloring comes off when you get a toy that has been dyed with it wet.
Additionally, if your budgie chews on them or (rubs on them when they are wet), it will end up with dye on the feathers which may look scary to you since it is red and may look as if the bird is bleeding.*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I would have preferred that the rattan balls have been natural rattan rather than dyed.  If they were dyed with food coloring then they are fine.
> Be aware the food coloring comes off when you get a toy that has been dyed with it wet.
> Additionally, if your budgie chews on them or (rubs on them when they are wet), it will end up with dye on the feathers which may look scary to you since it is red and may look as if the bird is bleeding.*


Oh yeah thats true. Do you think that they have been dyed? Do they normally be dyed using food colouring? Is it good for them? If it was your choice would you keep it (cut the leaves off) or return it? I can return it, its not a problem.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Food coloring is not supposed to hurt a budgie but no, it isn't "good for them" -- it has no value nutritionally. 
The balls have had to have been dyed - natural rattan looks uncolored wood.
Personally, I'd return it and get something better suited for your budgie. Look at the suggestion in this link:
*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Food coloring is not supposed to hurt a budgie but no, it isn't "good for them" -- it has no value nutritionally.
> The balls have had to have been dyed - natural rattan looks uncolored wood.
> Personally, I'd return it and get something better suited for your budgie. Look at the suggestion in this link:*
> 
> *Essentials to a Great Cage*


Hi , that link you provided is so good. Had a good read! Has good internet. Would you recommend this flat perch from Amazon? I would purchase this for the substitution of the rattan ball toy.

Greenlans Round Wood Perch Stand Platform Toy for Pet Parrot Bird Budgie Parakeet Cockatiel Lovebird Finch Toy Bite Chew Cage Hangings Decor Greenlans Round Wood Perch Stand Platform Toy for Pet Parrot Bird Budgie Parakeet Cockatiel Lovebird Finch Toy Bite Chew Cage Hangings Decor : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No. The perch has rope tassels on it. Find a good shredding toy that is natural without all the “”additions”*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *No. The perch has rope tassels on it. Find a good shredding toy that is natural without all the “”additions”*


Ok thats fine. Was thinking the same. Do you know any good toys that are on Amazon/Ebay? Are sanded plain perches good? They sell them on Ebay. I heard somewhere that sanded perches are not good because they get bumble foot.😬


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Where are you located?*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Where are you located?*


Birmingham, UK


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you looked at the Resources Thread?*
*Resource Directory*

*I'll look at Amazon UK and make a couple of recommendations for you.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

SunGrow Bird Foraging Wall Toy with Hanging hook, 12.5 x 13.5 Inches, Seagrass Woven Mat with Colorful Wooden Blocks : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy SunGrow Bird Foraging Wall Toy with Hanging hook, 12.5 x 13.5 Inches, Seagrass Woven Mat with Colorful Wooden Blocks at Amazon UK.



www.amazon.co.uk













MEISO 74 * 10CM Bird Toys for Parrot Ladder,Swing,Trainning Rainbow Bridge for Parrots African Grey Parakeets Conures Cockatiels Cokatoo Lovebirds : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy MEISO 74 * 10CM Bird Toys for Parrot Ladder,Swing,Trainning Rainbow Bridge for Parrots African Grey Parakeets Conures Cockatiels Cokatoo Lovebirds at Amazon UK.



www.amazon.co.uk





I'd remove the bells from this one:








Rattan Hanging Swing Birds Toys, Rattan Hanging Hammock Pet Toys, Natural Rattan Parrot Cage Toys, Chew Bites Toys for Small Parrots, Macaws, Parakeets, Budgie and Love Birds (Brown) : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Rattan Hanging Swing Birds Toys, Rattan Hanging Hammock Pet Toys, Natural Rattan Parrot Cage Toys, Chew Bites Toys for Small Parrots, Macaws, Parakeets, Budgie and Love Birds (Brown) : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies



www.amazon.co.uk













N|A Allazone 4 PCS Bird Perch Natural Grape Stick Bird Standing Stick Swing Chewing Bird Toys Natural Grapevine Bird Cage Perch For Parrot Cages Toy for Cockatiels, Parakeets, Finches : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy N|A Allazone 4 PCS Bird Perch Natural Grape Stick Bird Standing Stick Swing Chewing Bird Toys Natural Grapevine Bird Cage Perch For Parrot Cages Toy for Cockatiels, Parakeets, Finches at Amazon UK.



www.amazon.co.uk













Wonninek 3 Pack Parrot Toys Chewing Bird Toy Cuttle Bone Beak Grinding Cage Hanging Bell Toys for African Greys Amazon Conure Eclectus Budgies Parakeet Cockatiel : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy Wonninek 3 Pack Parrot Toys Chewing Bird Toy Cuttle Bone Beak Grinding Cage Hanging Bell Toys for African Greys Amazon Conure Eclectus Budgies Parakeet Cockatiel at Amazon UK.



www.amazon.co.uk





*Wooden "dowel" type perches are not good*.* and should be replaced with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.
**Pressure Sores*

*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks for that. I already have a swing toy with bells. Why should I remove the bells? Also I do have one natural branch that I purchased. I want to purchase a long natural branch ( a long one to replace dowels). Where can I find it? They all seem to be a ridiculous price or its hard to find a good one.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You don't have to remove the bells -- I was looking at a couple of things at the same time and one had colored bells.
However, if any bells on toys start getting corroded, they need to be removed immediately.

Use the links to the resources I gave you and do some searches. 
*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *You don't have to remove the bells -- I was looking at a couple of things at the same time and one had colored bells.
> However, if any bells on toys start getting corroded, they need to be removed immediately.
> 
> Use the links to the resources I gave you and do some searches. *


Ok thats fine. Thanks so much for all that advice. I am a first time budgie owner so Im no genius. Thanks😃 One more thing. Is this wooden perch suitable do you think? i have attached a link. I am thinking of replacing the dowel perches with these. Its a decent price aswell!









Tree Branch Wooden 2X Parrot Bird Stand Hanging Toys Cage Perches Pet | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Tree Branch Wooden 2X Parrot Bird Stand Hanging Toys Cage Perches Pet at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to find out what type of wood the perches you linked are made of before buying them.
*
*Safe Natural Wood for Budgies*

*The perches linked below are good. Remember that the perches are going to last so spending a bit more to get something appropriate is worth it.









Yueser Natural Perches for Birds, 2 Pcs Bird Standing Stick Grape Wood Perches Parrot Toys Straight and Y Perches for Parrot Cages Toy for Cockatiels Parakeets Finches (2 Style) : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy Yueser Natural Perches for Birds, 2 Pcs Bird Standing Stick Grape Wood Perches Parrot Toys Straight and Y Perches for Parrot Cages Toy for Cockatiels Parakeets Finches (2 Style) at Amazon UK.



www.amazon.co.uk













Nynelly 2pcs Parrot Bird Perch Nature Wooden Fork Stand, Wooden Parrot Platform Natural Apple Wood Playground for Parrots, Small Parakeets, Finches : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy Nynelly 2pcs Parrot Bird Perch Nature Wooden Fork Stand, Wooden Parrot Platform Natural Apple Wood Playground for Parrots, Small Parakeets, Finches at Amazon UK.



www.amazon.co.uk










N|A Allazone 4 PCS Bird Perch Natural Grape Stick Bird Standing Stick Swing Chewing Bird Toys Natural Grapevine Bird Cage Perch For Parrot Cages Toy for Cockatiels, Parakeets, Finches : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy N|A Allazone 4 PCS Bird Perch Natural Grape Stick Bird Standing Stick Swing Chewing Bird Toys Natural Grapevine Bird Cage Perch For Parrot Cages Toy for Cockatiels, Parakeets, Finches at Amazon UK.



www.amazon.co.uk




*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *You need to find out what type of wood the perches you linked are made of before buying them.*
> 
> *Safe Natural Wood for Budgies*
> 
> ...


All the ones that you have linked are so great. The annoying thing is that they are all due a delivery charge. I don’t have amazon prime thats why😬 Something on Ebay would have been better


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

I want to purchase a budgie toy. I want to purchase it from Pets At Home. Can someone please check the following link and recommend if any of those toys are suitable? They are made for budgies






Pets At Home | Search Results


Pets At Home | Search Results




www.petsathome.com


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Look for ones like those on Ebay then, I guess. That, or get Prime. In my opinion, Prime pays for itself very quickly!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Starburst Bird Toy
Shooting Wood Bird Toy
Paradise Disco Ball Toy
Munch Ball Swing
Bird Branch

There are a lot that are suitable.
*
*You need to post which one(s) you are interested in and then we’ll let you know if it is appropriate.*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Starburst Bird Toy
> Shooting Wood Bird Toy
> Paradise Disco Ball Toy
> Munch Ball Swing
> ...


I ordered 2 toys for them. The StarBurst one and also the Cowboy Spur toy. I hope those 2 are fine. I really liked them 2 out of the lot. I suppose they are fine. I asked the retailer and they said all their toys are bird safe.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When you get the toys, cut the fringe on the bottom of the Cowboy Spur Toy off down to no more than 1/2".

Retailers are always going to tell you "all the toys are bird safe". That doesn't mean they are. For example, one should never use a snuggle hut for budgies.

Dangers of Rope Perches, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *When you get the toys, cut the fringe on the bottom of the Cowboy Spur Toy off down to no more than 1/2".
> 
> Retailers are always going to tell you "all the toys are bird safe". That doesn't mean they are. For example, one should never use a snuggle hut for budgies.
> 
> Dangers of Rope Perches, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*


Ok thats fine. Isn’t it best to remove all of it off? Or cut only half. Also is the Starburst toy completely fine?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I already told you in a previous post that the Starburst toy is fine. If it's easy to remove all the string on the Cowboy Spur then do so. Otherwise, trim it down as indicated.*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

Is this ladder good for my budgie cage?









BIRD WOODEN LADDER FOR CAGE REAL TREE BRANCHES BUDGIE CANARY-SMALL BIRDS PET | eBay


TRIXIE NATURAL LIVING WOODEN LADDER. NATURAL WOOD LADDER. MADE FROM REAL TREE BRANCHES. LENGTH APPROX 30cm.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Again, it depends on from what wood was used in making the toy. This was explained previously with regard to wooden toys.
You'll have to check with the seller.
*
*Safe Natural Wood for Budgies*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Again, it depends on from what wood was used in making the toy. This was explained previously with regard to wooden toys.
> You'll have to check with the seller.*
> 
> *Safe Natural Wood for Budgies*


The description says it is made from real tree branches


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Read the article! What type of wood are the "real tree branches? If you read the article you would have understood why that is important..*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

My budgie is loving the starburst toy. She hasn’t stop playing with it since I put it in😀


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That's great, you picked the right toy.


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

Cody said:


> That's great, you picked the right toy.


Thanks Cody. I researched and read the stickies. Thankfully I checked the toys section. Some of the stuff I was thinking of purchasing were not appropriate😳


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad you decided to buy the very first one I recommended from that supplier. It looks excellent and hopefully your budgie will love it! *


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm so glad you decided to buy the very first one I recommended from that supplier. It looks excellent and hopefully your budgie will love it! *


I chose it because I really loved the name and design. My female budgie loves it! Also I put the cowboy one in but I removed the rope. It was very easy to remove the rope.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good, I'm glad you followed my advice with regard to the cowboy toy. Well done.*


----------

